# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  Τηλεχειριστηριο Legent HD Βλαβη

## jeik

Καλησπέρα σας.

Εχω μερικους δεκτες Legent HD και τα μισα τηλεχειριστηρια χαλασαν ... λειτουργουν μονο καποια  κουμπια  ...
Ειναι γνωστο οτι χαλανε μετα απο μερικα χρονια, σε μερικα  ζεσταινεις τις κολλησεις στο ολοκληρωμενο και ισως λειτουργησει ξανα για λιγο . 
Αλλιως παει για αντικατασταση.
 Το ερωτημα μου ειναι ... αν εχει προγραμματισει  καποιος universal τηλεκοντρολ γι αυτους τους δεκτες ...
 εχω καμια 10αρια τετοια και ειπα μηπως αξιοποιουνται ...αλλιως  αγοραζω μερικα καινουρια  γνησια και δεν βαριεσαι.
Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις

Καλο ΣΚ

----------


## aktis

Συνήθως τα τηλεχειριστήρια χαλάνε στα πλήκτρα που δουλεύουν περισσότερο ,
 μήπως σου είχε ξεκολλήσει από πέσιμο το ολοκληρωμένο που λές ;

Για την αντιγραφή θα πρότεινα να ρωτήσεις σε αντιπροσωπείες που πουλάνε universal telecontrol ( πχ tele   ft  ) και να σου πουν .

Θεωρητικά, τα τελευταίας γενιάς universal infrared remote controls που προγραμματίζονται από usb , μπορείς να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις για δέκτη και να ακούσεις τον συνδυασμό από ένα κουμπί που λειτουργεί ,οπότε αν δεν έχει έτοιμο η αντιπροσωπεία κάτι για την περίπτωση σου ( set κωδικών )  , μπορείς αν  έχεις λίγη ώρα να το κάνεις και μόνος σου .


Τέλος , υπάρχει και η πιθανότητα το legend πχ να έχει παρόμοιους κωδικούς με κάποιο άλλο. Όλοι όλοι είναι δυο ή τρεις οί κατασκευαστές chipset για τέτοιους δέκτες

----------


## aktis

Βρήκα και την βάση κωδικών  για το τηλεχειριστήριο σου ...  για αυτά που εισάγει ο ftelectronics
ελπίζω να είναι τα σωστα γιατι απ ότι βλέπω ο legent  κάθε χρόνο βγάζει καινούριο μοντέλλο  :Smile: 

Κατασκευαστής  rc εδώ ....  http://www.cldic.com/ 

και  software / κωδικοί εδώ ...  μπορεί  να έχουν και έτοιμα , ρώτα ...

http://www.clurc.net/list.aspx


FileFormat=PRCTOOL
Remote control descripe=:  
keymap=universal
  Device=DTT
  Brand=LEGENT
  Model=LEGENT HD V2

Button's counts=44
0,D00=0051 0 7F 18
33,D33=0051 0 7F 1A
34,D34=0051 0 7F 19
39,D39=0051 0 7F 58
40,D40=0051 0 7F 1E
41,D41=0051 0 7F 4A
42,D42=0051 0 FF 4B
4,D04=0051 0 7F 1A
22,D22=0051 0 7F 2
23,D23=0051 0 7F 7
24,OK=0051 0 7F 6
25,D25=0051 0 7F 5
3,MENU=0051 0 7F 8
26,D26=0051 0 7F A
2,EXIT=0051 0 7F 1B
27,VOL+=0051 0 7F 5
13,D13=0051 0 7F 9
30,CH+=0051 0 7F 2
28,VOL-=0051 0 7F 7
9,MUTE=0051 0 7F 9
29,CH-=0051 0 7F A
6,1=0051 0 7F 17
7,2=0051 0 7F 16
8,3=0051 0 7F 15
10,4=0051 0 7F 14
11,5=0051 0 7F 13
12,6=0051 0 7F 12
14,7=0051 0 7F 11
15,8=0051 0 7F 10
16,9=0051 0 7F F
18,D18=0051 0 7F 1D
19,0/10=0051 0 7F E
20,D20=0051 0 FF 3
74,S TIMER=0051 0 FF 1F
75,S SUBT.=0051 0 FF 0
76,S EXPAND=0051 0 FF B
77,S BACK=0051 0 FF 1C
80,S TXT STOP=0051 0 FF 5C
82,S RED=0051 0 7F 4
83,S GREEN=0051 0 FF C
84,S YELLOW=0051 0 FF 4F
85,S BLUE=0051 0 FF 4E
66,S LEFT=0051 0 FF 1
68,S RIGHT=0051 0 FF D

********device file end********

----------


## γάτος

Αν έχεις και το τηλεχειριστήριο USB-100 το υποστηρίζει επίσης (στα ελληνικά) και αυτό το software.
Έχει 3 μοντέλα σε HD.

----------


## aktis

Τι έγινε Δημήτρη , το έφτιαξες ;

----------


## tzitzikas

Καθαρισμόμε οινόπνευμα με βαμβάκι τις επαφές των πλήκτρων στη πλακέτα του έκανες? Και το δικό μου είχε θεματα και με καθαρισμό έγινε σαν καινούργιο

----------

